

Haskell, Scheme & Julia? - klrr

Hi, I've found these three languages, and they seem interesting. I can't seem to find what they are made for though, and what people are using them.<p>So HN, may I ask what these three languages are designed for and if they are worth studying?<p>Thanks.
======
adrusi
Haskell is a general purpose functional language with some very interesting
properties. A fairly large community uses it for personal projects, but it's
not used much in business.

Scheme is similar to Haskell, but is simpler. Its more of an academic
language, and was for a long time used as the primary language used in
computer science courses in MIT and other schools. Its in the family of lisps.

Julia is designed for scientific computing. It is targeted at people who are
not "programmers" but have to program for the purpose of performing scientific
simulations or complex calculations. It let's them express these algorithms in
a concise and simple manner, while still having high performance so that their
simulations execute in a reasonable amount of Time.

